# 12h Rennen in Schnaittach 2009



## orchknurz (4. Januar 2009)

Gründet Teams
@hebolaco+Würfelradler wie sieht es aus mit nem 4er Team ?
Gruß Flo


----------



## Tom:-) (7. Januar 2009)

orchknurz schrieb:


> Gründet Teams
> @hebolaco+Würfelradler wie sieht es aus mit nem 4er Team ?
> Gruß Flo


 
wann und wo soll das stattfinden? gibt es eine HP dazu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orchknurz (7. Januar 2009)

Logisch :
www.rc-schnaittachtal.de
Gruß Flo


----------



## orchknurz (8. März 2009)

Hi,
hat jemand interesse an einem ein 2er oder 4er Team für die 12h von schnaittach?


----------



## WürfelRadler (8. März 2009)

Nun sei mal nicht so ungeduldig,
ich erwache gerade aus der Winterstarre  

Noch ein paarmal laufen und schon bin ich fit fürs Rad 

Also generelles Interesse ist schon da (bei Heiko und mir).
Wann muss man denn das verbindlich wissen?


----------



## orchknurz (8. März 2009)

naja der winter zieht sich schon lange und langsam könnte es mal wärmer werden.
ich wollte demnächst die anmeldung machen, da sollte man wissen ob man mit nem 2er 4er Team anrückt...
mit euch beiden könnte ich mir ein starkes team vorstellen, würde mich freuen wenn es klappt. 
hat sonst noch jemand interesse?


----------



## jobeagle (19. März 2009)

Unter: www.12h-rc-schnaittachtal.de gibts auch eine Starterliste.

Bin auch angemeldet (2er-Team), wird bestimmt ein geiles Rennen (wenns Wetter passt...)


----------



## jobeagle (2. Juni 2009)

An die Teamteilnehmer:

Wie ist eure Taktik beim Rennen? Immer eine Runde (oder 2, oder 3?) und dann wechseln?

Oder am Anfang mehrere und dann später nur noch eine Runde?


----------



## orchknurz (2. Juni 2009)

bei mir steht es noch nicht fest ob ich im 2er oder solo fahre...


----------



## MTBermLuS (2. Juni 2009)

Dumm das ich das zu spÃ¤t gesehen habe. Interesse wÃ¼rde schon bestehen.
Aber 45â¬ mmh. Dann ist am 5.7 der Marathon in Schneckenlohe.

Geht nur eines von beiden. NÃ¤her wÃ¤re Schnaittach.....geilere Strecke in Schneckenlohe.

War aber noch nie bei einem 12h Rennen. WÃ¤re mal was neues. 
Allerdings werde ich wohl kaum alleine starten und die/der die mit mir Fahren wÃ¼rden mÃ¼ssten sich wohl auf hintere PlÃ¤tze einstellen.  

Wie teilt man sich da die KrÃ¤fte ein? Immer 1std abwechselnd? Weniger das man nicht zu kalt wird? Absolutes Neuland fÃ¼r mich. Wie trainiert man auf sowas?


----------



## speedy_j (7. Juni 2009)

so flo, da ja ich ja nun alles ein wenig umgestalten muss, werd ich in schnaittach wohl doch mitfahren. allerdings nur als einzelfahrer und mit einfachem gerät.

kennst du die strecke schon? ich bin langsam wieder soweit und müsste dann mal wissen, welche übersetzung sinnvoll wäre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plusminus (15. Juni 2009)

Hi,
hat evtl jemand Lust auf ein 2er oder 4er Team? Würde gern mitmachen aber kann voraussichtlich niemanden zur Betreuung mitbringen. Denke man kann sowas auch 12h allein durchstehen, Team ist aber bestimmt witziger.
Stoße erst jetzt darauf weil ich gerade verletzungsbedingt gehemmt bin und ein paar Rennen absagen musste.

Also wie schauts? 2er, 4er, Mixed ich bin für alles zu haben wenn ich rechtzeitig gesundet bin.

Randdaten: männlich, Jahrgang 1986, Student der Naturwissenschaften, ambitionierter Hobbyfahrer, (erst) seit 2006 so richtig aktiv.

Greetz
Axel +-


----------



## brndch (15. Juni 2009)

Sers Leutz,

würde mir den Aufruf von plusminus(Axel) gerne anschließen, und vielleicht finden sich ja noch 2 mitfahrer für ein 4 er Team.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## jobeagle (6. Juli 2009)

Na, das war doch ein rundum gelungener Event - auch das Wetter hat zumindest zeitweise gut mitgespielt.
Ich werde bestimmt nächstes Jahr wieder dabeisein (allerdings eher in einem 4er Team...)


----------

